# Most beautiful places to visit in Spain ?



## SunnySpain

I thought it might be interesting to start a discussion about the most beautiful places in Spain to visit, as many people might actually fancy making the trip once they know what they are missing out on - lol

We think the following are great places to visit in Spain

The lakes of Covadonga - Asturias
Los Picos de Europa (Peak Districts)- Asturias

Baiona & Tui - South of Vigo, Galicia
Sanxenxo - on the Peninsula next to Pontevedra, Galicia

San Sebastian - The Basque Country

Any of you lovely people been to any of these places or have you any other
suggestions on where to visit for a few days ?

Regards, Dave y Maria jose


----------



## chris(madrid)

Sierra de Gredos.
Santillana del Mar - Cantabria
Marina Alta (Inland of the Leper Colony)
Countryside around Palencia. (Some of it's a bit flat though)

Personally rather like the area I live in too - Hills west of Madrid out to Avila.


----------



## RichDad

*2 cities and 2 beaches*

Santiago de Compostela
Salamanca
Calblanque Beach and Peña del Aguila (near to La Manga del Mar Menor, Murcia)
Carboneras Beach and Cabo de Gata (near to Nijar, Almeria)

PS almost every major city, all of them have a lot of history and culture (Toledo, Granada, Zaragoza, Segovia, Gerona...)


----------



## chris(madrid)

RichDad said:


> PS almost every major city, all of them have a lot of history and culture (Toledo, Granada, Zaragoza, Segovia, Gerona...)


And excellent restaurants in the main too


----------



## Stravinsky

Went top Pontevedre, Santiago & Lugo & Noia in March. vely lovely countryside, but quite wet.

Also stayed in the Caves at Huescar East of Granada and that was lovely too

Near Huescar, Granada










Valencia










Santiago De Compostella, Galicia










Lugo, Galicia



















Noia, Galicia










Santiago De Compostella


----------



## littleredrooster

S.W.Extremadura towards Cumbres de Mayores going into Andalucia,lovely,pretty area,lots of wildlife,storks nests everywhere,very friendly people,went in a place to enquire, which was a combined police station, town hall,tourist office,etc,all in one small room. They gave me this huge ancient rusty key and said go see the castle up the hill.So went up let ourselves in some massive old gates and had a whole bloody great castle to ourselves for two hours before returning the key,total trust,amazing!


----------



## littleredrooster

All the places you mention are very nice and also worth a trip is the Alpujara region of the Sierra Nevadas,really pretty and not to far from the famous Alhambra,Granada, which is something else, although I was not to impressed with the actual city of Granada.


----------



## crookesey

I don't like visiting cities these days, and as for nice countryside I have been well spoilt over the years by having the Peak National Park as my back garden.

Everything now revolves around natural beaches, rocky coves, sea views, harbours and peace and quiet. If we notice lots of people, we know that we are in the wrong place. Still there must be plenty of lovely villages and small harbour towns to visit in the unlikely event of us ever being bored. 

The nicest Spanish? city that we have visited is Cituedella in Menorca, the old part is lovely and if you go early or late season and not on a market day you will almost have it to youself.

I just read this prior to submitting it, I've turned into Victor Meldrew, I don't believe it!!


----------



## PA_Spain

Girona is a beautiful city - and regularly voted by Spaniards as the most desirable city in which to live.
While it's got something of a dodgy rep, many of the beaches along the Costa Brava are exquisite too. If you can navigate the steps down, Cala Futadera near Tossa de Mar is a gem. Best bet though is to hire a boat and trawl along the coast, as many of the finest coves are more or less inaccessible from land. 
As for cities, for my money it's hard to beat Barcelona.
Meanwhile, if you prefer mountains and the majesty of the great outdoors, head for the Parc Nacional d'Aiguestortes in the Catalan Pyrenees.


----------



## jojo

Spain in my opinion is just beautiful. There are little pockets of beauty to be found anywhere and everywhere. Yes there are shabby bits, spoilt bits, industrial and touristy bits, but within all that are some lovely little places, old town squares, streets, villages, views, country scenes, mountains, valleys......

So wherever you go in Spain, there is always beauty to be found

Jo


----------



## Shirley Roberts

The Soller Valley in North West Mallorca - beautiful


----------

